
Show HN: Jumble – Essays on the go #PaulInYourPocket - ryderj
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jumble-find-startup-essay/id1150939197?ls=1&mt=8
======
ryderj
Hi HN,

Like the rest of the startup community, we love a good Paul Graham essay.
However, when it comes to choosing one it's always a bit of a hassle. So we
made Jumble!

Jumble gives you a Paul Graham essay to read with 1 tap and then lets you
shuffle your way through more essays on the fly.

If you've got any feedback/comments, we'd love to hear them.

Cheers, Jack & Sam

